# any insurance /legal people here, advice needed



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

my mrs had a little bump in her car, we told our insurance its her fault and to deal with the claim. now we get the letter below. this cannot be right, surely its the insurance company they should be starting proceedings with no ourselves, we have paid the insurance and co operated with both parties. by the way our insurance company a difficult to get hold of and we need to email them and they call us back


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Scare mongering. They HAVE to deal with your insurer as you are insured. But also... Your insurer should not be giving anyone the runaround! Who are they?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes I totally agree, we admitted fault and told them to go ahead and do what they need to do.

They shouldn't be messing anyone about , il look at the paperoerk and post who they are when I get a chance .


To be honest I just put her details on go compare or one of these websites and they were a good deal so just went through them as its only a cheap little polo 


So defintanely they cannot do anything to me?


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like a Wonga style letter to me, scan it in and forward it in an email to your insurance company, that way you will have proof if any further problems arise.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's just a letter to wake you up and make you hassle your insurance company to settle.

Pretty straightforward.


----------



## captaintricks (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi i am a solicitor and agree with the abovr the person claiming has becone fustrated by the lack of progression by your insurer so you beed to hassle your insurer and kickoff at them the claiming party also would rather deal with the insurer so dont panic just ensure you forward everything to them


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

ok thanks I will email/call them on Monday .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm gonna move this to the insurance section as it would be interesting to hear their perspective.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------

